# They just dont live long enough



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Rough few days here this last week. I was put in that painful situation of having to decide to put the old girl down. I truly owe it all to this dog. Mother-in-law showed up with her having rescued her from wondering up and down the railroad tracks. I didnt waterfowl hunt much before her. So when i got her i said if im going to have a dog is going to be a duck dog. 11+ yrs later and here i am obsessed as much as the next guy. Stinking dogs give their heart and soul to chasing birds. It seems like an injustice not living longer....

So here is to the good days!!!!

I was able to get her out on one hunt this last year. Took her a week to recover. but man she didnt want to quit when she was out this last time.









A few more pics of doing what those dogs love to do!! I sure loved to snap photos of her as well.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I absolutely love the content of that last picture! That should be on your wall.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Man, that sucks. So sorry.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

longbow said:


> I absolutely love the content of that last picture! That should be on your wall.


I enlarged that photo to about 3'. I am going to inlay it into my shop floor this spring. doing a paper bag floor with a bunch of inlays.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Very sorry to hear of your lose man. It's never easy. 

Those photos are great and a great way to remember the great times You shared.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

sorry to hear of the loss. i put two down in the last two years. the last was especially hard and i've since decided to take a break from duck hunting for a while. watching my dogs work was always the most fun i had out there. 

i hope you heal up and are able to enjoy the coming season.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

king eider said:


> I enlarged that photo to about 3'. I am going to inlay it into my shop floor this spring. doing a paper bag floor with a bunch of inlays.


That should be great. Make sure to post pictures after it's all done. sorry about your loss, dogs really do become part of the family.


----------



## Mutley (Mar 11, 2016)

At a loss for words...after putting down my dog several years ago and having an accident with another shortly after, I just haven't been the same. Can't seem to get back out and enjoy chasing birds like I used too. **** dogs are better than most people in our lives, never judge, always happy to greet us at the door, and unconditionally love everybody close to them; not to mention the best hunting partner ever. Those pics bring back some great memory's.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. Good looking dog and companion ya had!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I might be a puss but posts like this make me feel a bit emotional. I had a coyote dog named Sage. She was always by my side while calling coyotes. She once saw a coyote holding up past shotgun range. She took off and got him to chase her back to me. Sage ran behind my back with a coyote hot on her tail. I blasted that sucker just past my feet. Sage promptly jumped on the dead coyote and gave it a good roughing up.
The day she died was a rough couple weeks for me. I feel for you.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Dang it, that is tough to hear. I still get choked up when I think about my dog...and that was five years ago! 
R


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have had some classics in my time and I feel for you- my last one down was as hard as I have ever taken one - 21 years with me thru divorce- freedom and remarriage.
I still go see her grave in the pasture often- Just have to jump back in the boat and bring another one up. We all know the outcome when we get one- the heartache is terrible but the enjoyment of their lives makes all just a little bit better.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Just curious what some of you guys have done with your dogs ashes? I elected to have my dog cremated instead of the traditional burial. I was planning on carving a decoy and hollowing it out and putting a some ashes inside. Also thought of loading some ashes into some shells and letting her fly with the steel.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

king eider said:


> Just curious what some of you guys have done with your dogs ashes? I elected to have my dog cremated instead of the traditional burial. I was planning on carving a decoy and hollowing it out and putting a some ashes inside. Also thought of loading some ashes into some shells and letting her fly with the steel.


Both of those ideas sound really cool to me. I think whatever you decide to do its a personal decision and you really cant mess it up. Its a tribute to your relationship with your dog. My brother had his lab cremated also. For now he is just holding on to him but we have talked about taking his ashes on a horse ride and scattering them along a favorite trail we took him on many times or leaving some at a favorite resting spot along the trail he used to like stopping at.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Priceless pics you have there. I had one that let go at 15 yrs and one at 8. Even when it's their time they still try to comfort you. That's why I love dogs more than people.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I like the idea of blasting some of the ashes out of shotgun shells while hunting. The ashes go back to the earth in a place that is special! 
R


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Sorry for your loss - the third picture of your dog is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. It hurts like hell to have to make that decision to put your best pal down. 

The best part about having a dog is it doesn't matter what kind of day you or they have had. They are always happy to see you and your happy to see them. Its funny how they get all excited when you grab a new bag of dog food out of the truck. Its like you just renewed their contract or they feel like your keeping them for one more month. lol Its also funny when you pull in the driveway and their head pops up looking out the front window and their not supposed to be on the couch. Dogs seem to lay at the top or the bottom of the staircase or the hallway so they can keep an eye on both levels of the house. Either way your stepping over them no matter what to get around in the house. Then they give you the look like your disturbing them lol


----------



## TimJ (May 17, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. It looks like you showed her some good times and in turn you were rewarded with a great hunting companion.


----------

